# Help with Complete workout regime :)



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

hey guys. possibly girls lol

im 21 and roughly 92kg, 6ft4 averagely built with a belly on me, love handles, moobs all that kind of puppy fat lol was a fat kid just never really lost the main fatty areas.

looking to trim up completely have time for gym 5 times a week mon - fri, but need help with gym routine, what kind of foods i should be eating and what to steer WELL clear from.

then theres the protien shakes, and tablets things like that that will help, signed up to myprotien.co.uk as have been told thats a very good place for products. anyone rate Thermobol or (thermopure which is myprotiens version)

im currently down the gym 5 times a week for the past month with this regime which im sure will get some abuse lol

24 mins on the bike for cardio

3 x 15 reps tricep pull down

3 x 777 bi-cep workout

main area for me is the cardio, do the bi-ceps and tri-ceps just for some definition on the arms whilst im there....

then theres food...

Breakfast..

i have special K with semi skimmed milk

Lunch...

somtimes nothing due to being busy or i will have a freshly made baguette roll with some form of chicken filling/ duck or tuna with a bag of crisps and bottle of coke.

Dinner...

normal family foods tbh, spag bol, roast dinner, BBQ (this time of year) or i am eating out with the girlfriend (which doesnt help as i eat what i like then lol)

dont really eat much in the eve, if i do its little snacks which i know is bad lol. also i drink like a litre-2 of water a day

SO thats me and all my details. if anyone can help with any of my questions that be awesome! really need some proper guidence not diff views from differant people on what works best for them as everybodys differant and i have know idea whos way is best for me lol

cheers guys, sorry for the essay lol

Kev :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello mate, why not look at the full body routine in the bodybuilding section.

777 reps for triceps lol ???


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Also you need to do at least 45mins cardio to burn fat


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right....

You'll need a beginners weightlifting routine... there are some examples in the bodybuilding training section... i recommend for you going for a 3 dayer to start off with. Cardio wise, if you wanna burn fat you gotta put in the work, however, at a moderate intensity only, not high!!!! You'll burn more fat like this.

Im currently using thermopure and I can't really say I feel any different, but the caffeine inside it is aiding with lipolysis (fat usage).

Protein from myprotein is fine... I recommend the impact blend, its got two types of whey!

Its worth getting yourself a creatine supplement to enhance recovery, extreme kr does the job perfectly... and because its pH correct, you wont get water retention like creatine monohydrate. You can get a discount if you put in the comments box MCD25 (correct me if im wrong) on the extreme nutrition website (ad on top of site)

Diet: the most important thing.

Basically try and eat smaller meals like 6 times a day, each containing a rich source of protein such as chicken, turkey, beef, tuna. With a carbohydrate such as sweet potato, brown basmati rice. Try and get your fruit n veg in.

Try and eat fresh oily fish 3 times a week as it will help in reducing the bad cholesterol + it will contain a natural source of vitamin d which is vital for bone health (you get this from the sun, so make sure your getting decent exposure not just from your face, but legs and arms.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

yer had a nose, is it crazycals one?

seems to be more about muscle building than cardio, also with alot of words and terms that make my face look like this.... :/ lol

777 for bi-ceps not tri ceps lol


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

splinter said:


> Right....
> 
> You'll need a beginners weightlifting routine... there are some examples in the bodybuilding training section... i recommend for you going for a 3 dayer to start off with. Cardio wise, if you wanna burn fat you gotta put in the work, however, at a moderate intensity only, not high!!!! You'll burn more fat like this.
> 
> ...


cheers splinter!

the impact blend from my protein which one of the 2 do you reccomend?

also this is somthing else im in need of help with....

protien shakes....whey.....and creatine....

whats the differance? and when and how much of each are you meant to take?

had a look at that extreme kr, what about extreme Lean r? anyone had a go with that?

thanks again


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

If i was you kev, i would do 3 times a week down at the gym.

Split Routine....

Monday: Back and biceps, followed by 45mins cardio

Wednesday: chest and triceps, followed by 45mins cardio

Friday: legs and shoulders, followed by 45mins cardio

For example..... or group up different muscle's that suit you. You may choose Cheast and shoulders as an example. Also add some ab work in every now and then.

Your quote before: "seems to be more about muscle building than cardio, also with alot of words and terms that make my face look like this.... :/ lol"

Building muscle will help you burn fat!!!!

Eat 6 meals a day, high in protein, moderate in carbs, try and get your carbs in earlier on in the day, say first 3 meals.

protein shakes? depends on your diet, try and get one with your breakfast, or between breakfast and lunch.

you want a protein shake with fast-acting carbs, right after your workout.

Creatine? i dont think you need it just yet..... but upto you, 5-10g a day before or after training, would be fine, or 5g either side.

I would get alot more fruit and veg in your diet, a multivitamin, and totally re-address it to real gym food.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Biceps 777 reps, make it 1000 lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London I think he means 21's for 777.... i.e. 7 sets low, then high then full on preacher bar.

Im sure cal's routine will be good to start off with, there is also one by Garilla, I used to use it years ago, n it worked a treat.

Impact blend... it's just the one product! But it has 2 different types of whey inside it, so consider it a 2in1!

I havent tried the new revised lean-r yet, but im sure it will certainly aid with lipolysis (fat burning) + give you a boost with cardio. I will try myself pretty soon actually!

Extreme kr-evo is defs worth a shout, its a staple supplement in my opinion.

Now the difference between whey and creatine

Creatine = phosphocreatine is the first energy system the body uses when doing an acitivity (3-8 seconds), followed by the glycolytic system (carb usage) >10-30 secs followed by oxidative system 30 secs and beyond (breathing basically so the transportation of oxygen). So by supplementing with creatine you can increase the energy in the initial phase of a hard bout of exercise.

Whey = protein... but a full protein containing every amino (20 amino's, the only food you'll find to contain all amino's are eggs). Protein is essentially for muscle repair, by doing weights your damaging the muscle... so by consuming protein you help repair those muscles which in turn grow bigger.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

jonnymc said:


> If i was you kev, i would do 3 times a week down at the gym.
> 
> Split Routine....
> 
> ...


6 meals a day! lol

what kind of meals do you mean?

also multivitemin what would you suggest? they all pretty much the same?

cheers dude



London1976 said:


> Biceps 777 reps, make it 1000 lol


haha noooo, i mean the 7 7 7 workout (21 total)

The 7-7-7 Biceps' Workout


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

7-7-7 is actually known as 21's to most of us. 

Chicken breasts with some rice. Or tuna with some pasta. Meals like that.

If your not eating fruit n veg, then multivits certainly do help with getting in the micronutrients.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

splinter said:


> London I think he means 21's for 777.... i.e. 7 sets low, then high then full on preacher bar.
> 
> Im sure cal's routine will be good to start off with, there is also one by Garilla, I used to use it years ago, n it worked a treat.
> 
> ...


awesome thanks for the help fella,

so creatine is really for helping when doing a hardcore workout?

as for the protein shakes, how many are you looking at taking per day and at what times?

from looking ive seen one with breakfast, one midday, one straight after lunch and one just before bedtime?

ALSO

been looking at this for veg and fruit suppliment....what you rekon?

Superfood XS from Myprotein.co.uk

also best place for multivits?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Id rather just eat fruit n veg 

When doing exercises that are short in length, which are primarily using creatine as the energy source it makes sense to use a supplement which helps with store recovery so its ready for the next bout of exercise.

Shake wise.... one in the morning with brekky, one pre and post post workout and a casein based one before bed if you wanted to go all out.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

oh ok so would you suggest i use creatine in my suppliments?

also what you mean my casin based one? lol

cheers fella


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep use a creatine supplement such as extreme kr-evolution.

Casein protein (basically slow digesting) quite beneficial before bed.

I wouldn't recommend any of the casein based ones from myprotein as they dont mix. So might be worth either getting Optimum Nutrition casein protein or Extreme Pro-6.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

ah ok, what do you mean by they dont mix?

also having a nose on extreme nutrition thinking whey is the same as protein, whats the differnce between these 2 then? expensive too :/

extreme whey

Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Extreme Whey 2.2kg [Extreme Whey 2.2] - Â£44.95

pro 6

Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : PRO-6 (6 protein blend) 2kg [Pro-6] - Â£44.95

if the pro 6 is a good casein protein, wouldnt it be better to get that to use throughout the day rather than buying the total whey on myprotein.co.uk for the day then having to buy a casein for the night?


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

also total whey on myprotien.co.uk only has 19 grams or protein in it....maybe why its so cheap


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pro-6 will provide time released proteins... im not exactly sure what all 6 sources are... id like to know my self as it happens.

Extreme whey is a blend of isolate and concentrate like the impact blend at myprotein I recommended.

The milk casein powder on myprotein has a horrible sandy texture, ive got some collecting dust because its just not nice.

Whey is just a more full protein source (containing all amino's... there are 20 typically)... just so you have more example of amino profiles... egg's have 20, chicken has 18, beef has 18 as well if im not mistaken and tuna 16.

if you go on the extreme site and put in code MCD25 with your username, you get 25% off.

Excessively high dosing of protein, only just leads to it being urinated out. (needs to be spread)


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

awesome very much appreciated for ur help fella.

so with the extreme whey and pro 6 being differant....i have no idea of which to get lol

also how much is too much protein?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

you want to be eating atleast a gram of protein ber lb in weight.

1.5-2.0g even better.

Meals?

Oats and a shake is ideal for breakfast, so if boiled/scrambled eggs.

Chicken breast with brown rice or pasta is perfect or lunch and tea.

Or tuna with pasta etc...

Fish, try eating fish a few times a week, fish fillets, without batter... cod, salmon etc...

snacks? nuts, protein bars, sardines...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i couldnt find garillas FB routine, mine is pratiCALly the same..shocked it wasnt stickeyd..

building muscle/toning/whatever its all very similar when you start out..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well you could get both protein powders.

Could use pro-6 pre training and pre bed.

Whey brekky n post training.

You may also want to get advice on proplerly doing exercises.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

mucho gracias for the help guys!

may have to invest in the stuff from EX nutrition....was it 25% we get off?

gym wise im going to do at least 45mins cardio 4 days a week. then the wieghts....a good wieght program be good though. like you said say back and arms one day...etc etc


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Weights first followed by cardio mate.


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

probs the best way around seeing as i will be DEAD after the cardio lol, going to buy all my products this week, what was the code for EN? and how much it get off for us?

thanks


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

mcd25 and it's 25% off


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

legend cheers buddy


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

edited now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start with a fullbody routine dude..

follow the one you read...


----------



## Kev89 (May 23, 2010)

yer going to do a 4 day a week thing....

like monday back/ arms/ cardio

tuesday legs / chest / cardio

weds rest day

thurs shoulders/ abs cardio

friday arms / cardio

EN are doing a good deal atm, the PRO 6 protien 2kg and Extreme Whey 2.2kg plus 240 kr evo tabs, and 240 lean r tabs! £200 for £135! was what i was about to buy also so spot on lol

im guessing those 'lean r'' tabs are basically there version of thremopure etc?


----------

